
Tyree Guyton Turned a Detroit Street into a Museum. Why Is He Taking It Down? - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/magazine/tyree-guyton-art-detroit.html
======
rmason
Heidelberg is one of my favorite places in Detroit. I've taken friends and
relatives there for tours. In fact I'm doing it again this summer.

Few artists have suffered for their art like Mr. Guyton. He's a great guy,
often smiling and carried his cheery optimism through dark times.

The Detroit mayor, Coleman Young, who bulldozed down some of the exhibit was
named by Time Magazine in their Detroit issue as the single person most
responsible for the decline of Detroit.

